# Beautiful white lacewing



## orionmystery (Aug 4, 2012)

White lacewing _Ankylopteryx _sp. 




White lacewing Ankylopteryx sp. IMG_8048 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




White lacewing Ankylopteryx sp.  IMG_8054 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




white lacewing, Ankylopteryx sp.IMG_8073 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

My lacewings and other Neuroptera collection: Lacewing and Mantidfly | Up Close with Nature


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow...never seen an insect like this.  Very cool shots.  I like 1 the best.  It has pop in the color and I think has the best detail of the wings.


----------

